
Search Google for YouTube and click the first link - burningion
https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube
======
techaddict009
??? Whats there in it?

~~~
burningion
With an ad blocker disabled, the first ad says 'youtube.com', and redirects to
a malware site.

[http://imgur.com/a/kgG85](http://imgur.com/a/kgG85)

------
kazishariar
meta

